# Are wireless subs a bad idea?



## PickleJuice (Jan 16, 2013)

Hello,

I am getting the Dynamo 700 and was planning on using the wireless setup. I was told at a store that wireless is a terrible idea so I was hoping to get some feedback from others on here. I tried searching in the forum but I can't find any real info. If you are using or have used a wireless sub, I would appreciate your input on this.

Thanks.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

You can't realistically make a blanket statement that it's a bad idea, because it's not. I reviewed a Phase Technology sub that had wireless and it work just fine; no delays, no interference, no issues. Most everything is wireless today, so I don't see this being any more a risk then using a cordless phone.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The issue with wireless is interference and frequency limitations meaning that most likely anything below 20Hz will be lost as the signal cant carry frequencies that low.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

tonyvdb said:


> The issue with wireless is interference and frequency limitations meaning that most likely anything below 20Hz will be lost as the signal cant carry frequencies that low.


That's the first time I've heard wireless doesn't go below 20Hz. It may be true, but it sounds a bit odd. Either way, it wouldn't be an issue here because the Dynamo 700 won't get anywhere near 20Hz.


----------



## PickleJuice (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks for the input guys. I'm buying this sub either way so it's nice that I will have the choice. I am going to set it up as wireless then and if I don't notice any issues then I'll just leave it that way. Just wanted to make sure I wasn't losing out on anything and I don't want to have to try multiple scenarios and redo calibrations all the time. 

thanks.


----------



## gw742296 (Feb 4, 2012)

tonyvdb said:


> The issue with wireless is interference and frequency limitations meaning that most likely anything below 20Hz will be lost as the signal cant carry frequencies that low.


The HSU ULS-15 is a wireless sub by hsuresearch.com. They state frequency response from 15-200Hz and in most rooms extension down to 10Hz. ( I suspect 10 Hz is room gain)


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

PickleJuice said:


> Thanks for the input guys. I'm buying this sub either way so it's nice that I will have the choice. I am going to set it up as wireless then and if I don't notice any issues then I'll just leave it that way. Just wanted to make sure I wasn't losing out on anything and I don't want to have to try multiple scenarios and redo calibrations all the time.
> 
> thanks.


The only issue to be aware of with wireless subs is that they all introduce a latency in the response due to the need to digitize-transmit-decode the signal. With most AVRs, this is not a problem since one can add delays to the other channels and maintain synchrony. In usual 2-channel systems, such delay adjustments are not common.


----------



## PickleJuice (Jan 16, 2013)

Hi Kal,

I have to admit that I've been quite impressed with the wireless. No interference issues whatsoever and no noticeable delay. I played call of duty on my ps3 and the bass was instant whenever I was shooting.

thanks.


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

Paradigm now has or will soon be releasing a series of high end wireless subwoofers.


----------

